# Sageye



## Tim Bradley (Jun 22, 2017)

Hey I live in Kentucky and found out we have some small lakes that they have stock with Sageye I've been reading a lot of the post on here but was wondering if these same technekes will work every where and when do you all think is the best time of year to fish for them


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Tim Bradley said:


> Hey I live in Kentucky and found out we have some small lakes that they have stock with Sageye I've been reading a lot of the post on here but was wondering if these same technekes will work every where and when do you all think is the best time of year to fish for them


Oh yeah they will work... and anytime is thr best time. They like hot/cold/inbetween. Go to the central ohio forum an start reading "rainy nite bite jerks limit" and "how to determine a saugeye spot" both sticky threads with TONS of info.
Being your south id imagine there gonna start spawning good this weekend. Look for shallow hard bottomed areas,feeder creeks,backs of coves,rip-rap along bridges an face of dams,or down in the spillways. You should findem
Then after the spawn lookfor them SHALLOW on flats an points. Jigs n twisters with a pc of worm....

Good luck,please let us know how it goes.


----------



## Tim Bradley (Jun 22, 2017)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Oh yeah they will work... and anytime is thr best time. They like hot/cold/inbetween. Go to the central ohio forum an start reading "rainy nite bite jerks limit" and "how to determine a saugeye spot" both sticky threads with TONS of info.
> Being your south id imagine there gonna start spawning good this weekend. Look for shallow hard bottomed areas,feeder creeks,backs of coves,rip-rap along bridges an face of dams,or down in the spillways. You should findem
> Then after the spawn lookfor them SHALLOW on flats an points. Jigs n twisters with a pc of worm....
> 
> Good luck,please let us know how it goes.


Thanks for the info and I will are they the eating machine that I've read about these are new to a lot of lake here in Kentucky the ones I will be finishing has been stock for 5 year now and you can't get any info from locals Lol.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Tim Bradley said:


> Thanks for the info and I will are they the eating machine that I've read about these are new to a lot of lake here in Kentucky the ones I will be finishing has been stock for 5 year now and you can't get any info from locals Lol.


Yeah they are eating machines! And addapt to extreme heat an cold both very well. They will pull drag in 33° water and 83° water,lol..... also search utube for seminars bye fishslim (troy) . Very good info,i think there are two of them an atleast one of them posted in the rainy nite thread,oh yeah those are stickys so there always at the top.
The big difference between saugeye an walkeye,is saugeye use the bottom way more then walleye. Its not often you will find activly feeding saugeye suspending.


----------



## Tim Bradley (Jun 22, 2017)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Yeah they are eating machines! And addapt to extreme heat an cold both very well. They will pull drag in 33° water and 83° water,lol..... also search utube for seminars bye fishslim (troy) . Very good info,i think there are two of them an atleast one of them posted in the rainy nite thread,oh yeah those are stickys so there always at the top.
> The big difference between saugeye an walkeye,is saugeye use the bottom way more then walleye. Its not often you will find activly feeding saugeye suspending.


I don't mean to ask so many questions but worm harnesses the same size for walleye or smaller one


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Tim Bradley said:


> I don't mean to ask so many questions but worm harnesses the same size for walleye or smaller one


Same size,and smaller.... check out smack tacklez smiley blade an slow death hook. 
Its a smaller single hook harness rig thats used alot...


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

To summarize all the great info given by Saugeyefisher I will say that saugeye's are the craziest fish I have ever pursued. Just get out there and give it a shot and you will learn. Good luck.


----------



## Tim Bradley (Jun 22, 2017)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Same size,and smaller.... check out smack tacklez smiley blade an slow death hook.
> Its a smaller single hook harness rig thats used alot...


Thanks again I've Muskie fish and walleye all my life if I can ever help you out in in way just let me know I do really appreciate all the info I will keep you all posted on how things are going


----------



## Tim Bradley (Jun 22, 2017)

Shortdrift said:


> To summarize all the great info given by Saugeyefisher I will say that saugeye's are the craziest fish I have ever pursued. Just get out there and give it a shot and you will learn. Good luck.


Thanks for the info


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Tim Bradley said:


> Thanks for the info


Anything going on for u down there.... the shallow late spring bite is just around the corner and can be a BALL!!! Jigs twisters an a small 1/4" long pc of nitecrawler. Look for flats close to deeper water and windblown points. Mudlines created bye pleasure boats or the wind are down right deadly especially if they form over a good point or flat. The backs of coves just after the crappie spawn can be great to. Shallow as in 2-6' dependeing on the flats is the case to... also power trolling flicker shads an shadraps in the #5&7 sizes 2-3 mph in same areas produces well....


----------



## Tim Bradley (Jun 22, 2017)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Anything going on for u down there.... the shallow late spring bite is just around the corner and can be a BALL!!! Jigs twisters an a small 1/4" long pc of nitecrawler. Look for flats close to deeper water and windblown points. Mudlines created bye pleasure boats or the wind are down right deadly especially if they form over a good point or flat. The backs of coves just after the crappie spawn can be great to. Shallow as in 2-6' dependeing on the flats is the case to... also power trolling flicker shads an shadraps in the #5&7 sizes 2-3 mph in same areas produces well....


Thanks for the info just started to fish for them and still have a lot to learn all help appreciate


----------

